# Jitzy whooped up on me!



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I helped Jitzy acquire some smokes at a local B&M, so he decides to blow me out of the water! Holy Sh*t, this is above and beyond pal. Very generous bomb, my friend. But don't worry- you'll get yours when you least expect it.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

with a bomb like that, you pretty much need the chorus from "Messiah" to accompany it. nice hit!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats not a Cammy Shark....is it??


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Is that a Sand Shark? I gotta go find some smokes for Jitzy!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Thats not a Cammy Shark....is it??


He said in his profile hard to find fuentes


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Very * Nice Great hit


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to try.....all of them.
haha


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow very very nice hit


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> He said in his profile hard to find fuentes


:goes to change profile:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome bomb!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribblePadron....


----------



## hecho en NJ (Jul 11, 2007)

You guys taking bombing very serious! Awesome hit!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work Jitzy!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Very nice. At least he didn't clear out his entire humidor on you like he did me.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great bomb! Nice cigars, with a superb Shark! One of my favorits :dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit. Those are some tasty sticks there.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow!! Very nice hit!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit Joe:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome smokes--We have the same tastes


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Bringin' the big guns - Padron, Tat & Fuente - top notch hit Joe!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Jitzy played you like a sucka, Troy! Hope you like to sleep with one eye open Mr. Jitzy, cause when you pick on Boomer you're asking for double trouble!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Jitzy played you like a sucka, Troy! Hope you like to sleep with one eye open Mr. Jitzy, cause when you pick on Boomer you're asking for double trouble!


Hey I got no beef with you stay out of this before you get you and Troy hurt:wazzapp:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup... thats a whoopin'.  That shark alone would have put me on my back.

Awesome hit!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

wow thats a quality hit


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

wthat was a beating only LE could bring


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Hey I got no beef with you stay out of this before you get you and Troy hurt:wazzapp:


I know you didn't! Oh Jitzy, Jitzy, Jitzy ... tsk, tsk, tsk. Well obviously some re-grouping must be done on our part, due to the smackdown you put on my hubby. We'll bide our time. I'm putting you on the list. Oh believe me, there is a list! But for now, move along, nothing to see here. :biggrin: (BTW, nice bombage there my friend! )


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Be careful ask forgop whats happens when smack gets talked. Oh wait I knoked him out thats right


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man he put the hurtin on you
and hard!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Be careful ask forgop whats happens when smack gets talked. Oh wait I knoked him out thats right


I'm in no way, shape or means calling you out (cause I know I wouldn't stand a chance). I'm just saying that you can't do that (see pix above) and get away with it scott-free, unscathed! That's all I'm saying is all.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

OK since I'm not getting called out than I will be nice and please don't play the poor little cigar girl with me I've seen you destroy people on here very easily myself included:lol:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha! You're a funny guy! I like that!


----------



## JO4WVU (Aug 29, 2007)

That is a SICK bomb, thos Sand Sharks are great, I'm lucky I have 1 left....


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

All top notch, Smokin Joe smackin the members hard. Go Jitzy!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome hit


----------

